# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Animatronic Girl dancer

## Airicist

Artist Jordan Wolfson

----------


## Airicist

Designed and programmed by Mark Setrakian, engineered by Brent Heyning and Spectral Motion with Mike Elizalde, Dave Kindlon, Scott Millenbaugh, Rob Coleman, Matt Davis and Tim Lamb for Jordan Wolfson's show at David Zwirner Gallery, NYC.

----------


## Airicist

Artist exhibits realistic robot dance
March 24, 2014




> Artist Jordan Wolfson currently exhibiting in New York a dancing robot. The 'lady' is equipped with tracking systems, making them visitors to the gallery can "follow" with her look ...

----------


## Airicist

Jordan Wolfson at David Zwirner Gallery New York
March 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jordan Wolfson (Female figure) 

 Published on Apr 4, 2014




> Jordan Wolfson
> March 6 - April 19, 2014
> 533 West 19th Street

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is this the most terrifying robot ever? Animatronic dancer stares at you as 'she' gyrates to Blurred Lines"

    The unnamed robotic dancer features in a New York-based exhibition by 33-year-old artist Jordan Wolfson
    It uses face recognition technology to follow viewers around the gallery with its gaze, which is reflected in a large mirror
    The robot is supported by a pole fixed to a mirror, allowing it to gyrate to songs by Lady Gaga and Robin Thicke as well speaking and lip-syncing

by Sarah Griffiths
March 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Dancing Robot will Steal your Soul

Published on Mar 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Crave : Stare at this sexy robot and it stares right back, Ep. 153

Published on Mar 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Terrifying Animatronic Robot Dances To Blurred Lines, Causes Nightmares
from audiofiliamx
June 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jordan Wolfson - Female Figure - The Artist's Studio - MOCAtv 

 Published on Jun 16, 2014




> In the fall of 2013, artist Jordan Wolfson moved to Los Angeles to work with a special effects studio on "(Female figure)," an animatronic sculpture that takes the form of an attractive woman, dancing provocatively in the uncanny valley.
> 
> Dressed in a negligee and bearing scuffs and dirt marks, what Wolfson calls "the dancer" shimmies and gyrates to a pop music soundtrack. Through advanced facial recognition technology, she locks eyes on the viewers behind her, watching them through a mirror to which she is permanently fixed. Her physical presence is in dialogue with the voice of Wolfson, which emanates from her lips between songs, disclosing the secrets of a male identity.
> 
> According to the New York-based artist, the sculpture is less about the contemporary woman than the contemporary experience of being looked at—and the violence of that objectification.
> 
> M Blash -- Director, Editor
> Sebastian Wintero -- Cinematography
> Jessica Brunetto -- Editor
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Jordan Wolfson 14 Rooms 

 Published on Jun 16, 2014




> Performance im Rahmen der Art Basel 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jordan Wolfson: (Female Figure) 2014 

 Published on Jun 22, 2014




> Jordan Wolfson's piece (Female Figure) 2014 is an animatronic robot that dances in front of a large mirror, while at the same time seeking eye contact with the spectator. Jordan Wolfson's work has been chosen by the curators Hans Ulrich Obrist and Klaus Biesenbach as an epilogue to the Live Art exhibition 14 Rooms, which ran concurrently to this year's Art Basel art fair in Basel (Switzerland).
> 
> 14 Rooms was presented by Fondation Beyeler, Art Basel, and Theater Basel. The curators Klaus Biesenbach and Hans Ulrich Obrist invited fourteen international artists to each activate a room, exploring the relationship between space, time, and physicality with an artwork whose "material" is the human being. Jordan Wolfson's kinetic piece (Female Figure) 2014 is not performed by human beings, but a robot, and can be seen as a look into the future.
> 
> Jordan Wolfson was born in 1980 in New York. He works in a variety of media, such as installation, sculpture, video, and performance. Jordan Wolfson lives in New York and Los Angeles.
> 
> Jordan Wolfson: (Female Figure) 2014. 14 Rooms Live Art Exhibition. Messe Basel, Basel (Switzerland), June 13, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Female Figure 2013 

 Published on Aug 5, 2014




> Female Figure (2013) is an artwork by Jordan Wolfson, executed by Spectral Motion with animatronics, software, and programming by Mark Setrakian.
> 
> Concept and art direction by Jordan Wolfson. Sculpted by Joey Orosco, painted by Neil Winn, wardrobe by Claire Flewin, facial mechanics by Dave Kindlon, electronics by Brent Heyning, lip sync programming by Bud McGrew.

----------

